# Firefox und Konqueror stürzen ab bei Aufruf dieser Seite:

## SvenFischer

http://www.airportcity-frankfurt.de

Wer teilt das Leid mit mir?

KDE 3.5.1

FF 1.5

----------

## Perfect_P

morgen

geht bei mir ohne probs....ff 1.5.0.1 kon 3.5.1   .... vll liegts an den flash dingern auf der seite?

----------

## dakjo

Jo, hier tuts auch ohne probs.

----------

## SvenFischer

Ich denke auch...

Ich habe die letzte Version von net-www/netscape-flash-7.0.61 installiert. Was tun, wenn das Flash-Zeug bei Euch sauber funktioniert?

Ansonsten laufen andere Flash-Seiten korrekt.

----------

## Fauli

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> http://www.airportcity-frankfurt.de
> 
> Wer teilt das Leid mit mir?

 

Stürzt hier auch ab (mit Mozilla 1.7.12). Liegt bestimmt am Flash-Player, da sich die Seite ohne Flash problemlos anzeigen lässt.

----------

## Chiefcooker

also bei mir geht alles a mit flash

----------

## mrsteven

Bei mir geht's auch. Ich verwende Konqueror 3.4.3, netscape-flash-7.0.61 und mozilla-firefox-1.0.7-r4.

Vielleicht hilft es, wenn du einfach mal das Verzeichnis ~/.macromedia löschst.

----------

## hoschi

Ich verwende immer das Flash ueber das Netscape-Plugin System von Firefox, hatte noch nie Probleme.

----------

## XMath

Hi,

an alle bei denen Flash nicht will:

Probiert mal Firefox aus der Konsole zu starten und macht vorher ein 

```
export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1
```

.

Seitdem ich das in die /usr/bin/firefox mit eingetragen habe, hab ich keine Probleme mit Flash mehr.

HTH

----------

## manuels

XMath:

Danke, jetzt läuft es!

Woher hast du diesen Trick?

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## SvenFischer

Nur bei mir will er nicht...  :Sad:   :Smile: 

```
sven@AMDXP ~ $ firefox

No running windows found

/usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher: line 119: 12726 Speicherzugriffsfehler  "$mozbin" "$@"

firefox-bin exited with non-zero status (139)

sven@AMDXP ~ $ export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1

sven@AMDXP ~ $ firefox

No running windows found

/usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher: line 119: 12745 Speicherzugriffsfehler  "$mozbin" "$@"

firefox-bin exited with non-zero status (139)
```

----------

## Finswimmer

@SvenFischer:

Der stürzt doch schon vor dem Aufruf der Seite auf...

Was sagt strace firefox?

Tobi

----------

## SvenFischer

Die Seite beginnt sich aufzubauen, ein Teil des Flash startet und weg ist er.

strace rennt durch, scheinbar ohne Fehler:

```

sven@AMDXP ~ $ strace firefox

execve("/usr/bin/firefox", ["firefox"], [/* 67 vars */]) = 0

uname({sys="Linux", node="AMDXP", ...}) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x80f0000

access("/etc/ld.so.preload", R_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=149697, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 149697, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7f17000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY)       = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\340\273"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=12104, ...}) = 0

mmap2(0x4321b000, 12392, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4321b000

mmap2(0x4321d000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1) = 0x4321d000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0  \17C4"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1205688, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7f16000

mmap2(0x430dd000, 1141948, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x430dd000

mmap2(0x431ee000, 16384, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x111) = 0x431ee000

mmap2(0x431f2000, 7356, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x431f2000

close(3)                                = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7f15000

mprotect(0x431ee000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x428be000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

set_thread_area({entry_number:-1 -> 6, base_addr:0xb7f156b0, limit:1048575, seg_32bit:1, contents:0, read_e

xec_only:0, limit_in_pages:1, seg_not_present:0, useable:1}) = 0

munmap(0xb7f17000, 149697)              = 0

open("/dev/urandom", O_RDONLY)          = 3

read(3, "H\'\275\315", 4)               = 4

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

open("/dev/tty", O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK|O_LARGEFILE) = 3

close(3)                                = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x80f0000

brk(0x8111000)                          = 0x8111000

open("/usr/lib/locale/locale-archive", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=5451744, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 2097152, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7d15000

mmap2(NULL, 245760, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0x4f7) = 0xb7cd9000

close(3)                                = 0

getuid32()                              = 1001

getgid32()                              = 100

geteuid32()                             = 1001

getegid32()                             = 100

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

time(NULL)                              = 1139926263

open("/etc/mtab", O_RDONLY)             = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=430, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 131072, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7cb9000

read(3, "/dev/sda3 / reiserfs rw,noatime,"..., 131072) = 430

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0xb7cb9000, 131072)              = 0

open("/proc/meminfo", O_RDONLY)         = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7cd8000

read(3, "MemTotal:       774072 kB\nMemFre"..., 1024) = 598

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0xb7cd8000, 4096)                = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {SIG_IGN}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

uname({sys="Linux", node="AMDXP", ...}) = 0

stat64("/home/sven", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0700, st_size=8192, ...}) = 0

stat64(".", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0700, st_size=8192, ...}) = 0

getpid()                                = 18284

getppid()                               = 18283

getpgrp()                               = 18283

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x8078d50, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

open("/usr/bin/firefox", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 3

ioctl(3, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbfd3a0f8) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

_llseek(3, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

read(3, "#!/bin/sh\n#\n# Stub script to run"..., 80) = 80

_llseek(3, 0, [0], SEEK_SET)            = 0

getrlimit(RLIMIT_NOFILE, {rlim_cur=1024, rlim_max=1024}) = 0

dup2(3, 255)                            = 255

close(3)                                = 0

fcntl64(255, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)       = 0

fcntl64(255, F_GETFL)                   = 0x8000 (flags O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE)

fstat64(255, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=382, ...}) = 0

_llseek(255, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)          = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

read(255, "#!/bin/sh\n#\n# Stub script to run"..., 382) = 382

open("/usr/lib/gconv/gconv-modules.cache", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=21544, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 21544, PROT_READ, MAP_SHARED, 3, 0) = 0xb7cd3000

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_IGN}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {SIG_DFL}, {0x8078d50, [], 0}, 8) = 0

execve("/usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher", ["/usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher"], [/* 69 vars */]) = 0

uname({sys="Linux", node="AMDXP", ...}) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x80f0000

access("/etc/ld.so.preload", R_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=149697, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 149697, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7f67000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY)       = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\340\273"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=12104, ...}) = 0

mmap2(0x4321b000, 12392, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4321b000

mmap2(0x4321d000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1) = 0x4321d000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0  \17C4"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1205688, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7f66000

mmap2(0x430dd000, 1141948, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x430dd000

mmap2(0x431ee000, 16384, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x111) = 0x431ee000

mmap2(0x431f2000, 7356, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x431f2000

close(3)                                = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7f65000

mprotect(0x431ee000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x428be000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

set_thread_area({entry_number:-1 -> 6, base_addr:0xb7f656b0, limit:1048575, seg_32bit:1, contents:0, read_e

xec_only:0, limit_in_pages:1, seg_not_present:0, useable:1}) = 0

munmap(0xb7f67000, 149697)              = 0

open("/dev/urandom", O_RDONLY)          = 3

read(3, "s\205\237\352", 4)             = 4

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

open("/dev/tty", O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK|O_LARGEFILE) = 3

close(3)                                = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x80f0000

brk(0x8111000)                          = 0x8111000

open("/usr/lib/locale/locale-archive", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=5451744, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 2097152, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7d65000

mmap2(NULL, 245760, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0x4f7) = 0xb7d29000

close(3)                                = 0

getuid32()                              = 1001

getgid32()                              = 100

geteuid32()                             = 1001

getegid32()                             = 100

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

time(NULL)                              = 1139926263

open("/etc/mtab", O_RDONLY)             = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=430, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 131072, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7d09000

read(3, "/dev/sda3 / reiserfs rw,noatime,"..., 131072) = 430

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0xb7d09000, 131072)              = 0

open("/proc/meminfo", O_RDONLY)         = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7d28000

read(3, "MemTotal:       774072 kB\nMemFre"..., 1024) = 598

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0xb7d28000, 4096)                = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {SIG_IGN}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

uname({sys="Linux", node="AMDXP", ...}) = 0

stat64("/home/sven", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0700, st_size=8192, ...}) = 0

stat64(".", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0700, st_size=8192, ...}) = 0

getpid()                                = 18284

getppid()                               = 18283

getpgrp()                               = 18283

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x8078d50, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

open("/usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 3

ioctl(3, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbff8a2e8) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

_llseek(3, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

read(3, "#!/bin/bash\n# $Header: /var/cvsr"..., 80) = 80

_llseek(3, 0, [0], SEEK_SET)            = 0

getrlimit(RLIMIT_NOFILE, {rlim_cur=1024, rlim_max=1024}) = 0

dup2(3, 255)                            = 255

close(3)                                = 0

fcntl64(255, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)       = 0

fcntl64(255, F_GETFL)                   = 0x8000 (flags O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE)

fstat64(255, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=18863, ...}) = 0

_llseek(255, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)          = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

read(255, "#!/bin/bash\n# $Header: /var/cvsr"..., 8192) = 8192

open("/usr/lib/gconv/gconv-modules.cache", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=21544, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 21544, PROT_READ, MAP_SHARED, 3, 0) = 0xb7d23000

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

read(255, "ially\n        g|-debug)\n        "..., 8192) = 8192

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

read(255, " does, use the\n  # mozilla-rebui"..., 8192) = 2479

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=1760, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=85512, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=85512, ...}) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

_llseek(255, -23, [18840], SEEK_CUR)    = 0

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0xb7f656f8) = 1828

5

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x8078d50, [], 0}, {0x8078d50, [], 0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "", 128)                        = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8077b10, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], 0) = 18285

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, 0xbff88518, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [])

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x8077b10, [], 0}, 8) = 0

stat64(".", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0700, st_size=8192, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/bin/killall", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=15716, ...}) = 0

open("/proc/sys/kernel/ngroups_max", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "65536\n", 31)                  = 6

close(3)                                = 0

mmap2(NULL, 266240, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7ce2000

getgroups32(65536, [5, 6, 7, 10, 14, 18, 19, 35, 80, 85, 100, 410, 500, 501, 502]) = 15

stat64("/usr/bin/killall", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=15716, ...}) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0xb7f656f8) = 1828

8

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], WNOHANG) = 18288

waitpid(-1, 0xbff88798, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [])

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8077b10, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x8077b10, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0xb7f656f8) = 1828

9

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8077b10, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], 0) = 18289

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, 0xbff884a8, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [])

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x8077b10, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0xb7f656f8) = 1829                                                                        3

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8077b10, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], 0) = 18293

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, 0xbff88358, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [])

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x8077b10, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

exit_group(0)                           = ?

```

----------

## Fauli

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Die Seite beginnt sich aufzubauen, ein Teil des Flash startet und weg ist er.
> 
> strace rennt durch, scheinbar ohne Fehler:

 

Das ist nur der Trace des Skripts mozilla-launcher. Am besten machst du bei laufendem Browser ein "strace -p $(pidof /usr/bin/firefox-bin)".

----------

## SkaaliaN

also ich kann die seite ohne probs aufrufen..allerdings geht bei meinem mozilla-firefox kein flash...der kann das plugin net laden...das ist echt eigenartig..opera hat flash drin..hab netscape-flash emerged..!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## SvenFischer

```

gettimeofday({1140017008, 975911}, NULL) = 0

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN}, {fd=11, events=POLLIN}, {fd=15, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=17, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=18, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=19, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=5, events=POLLIN, revents=POLLIN}, {fd=42, events=POLLIN}], 8, 6) = 1

gettimeofday({1140017008, 975972}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1140017008, 976976}, NULL) = 0

read(5, "\372", 1)                      = 1

ioctl(3, FIONREAD, [0])                 = 0

ioctl(42, FIONREAD, [0])                = 0

gettimeofday({1140017008, 977108}, NULL) = 0

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN}, {fd=11, events=POLLIN}, {fd=15, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=17, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=18, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=19, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=5, events=POLLIN, revents=POLLIN}, {fd=42, events=POLLIN}], 8, 4) = 1

gettimeofday({1140017008, 978510}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1140017008, 978607}, NULL) = 0

--- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

unlink("/home/sven/.mozilla/firefox/np0xzr0a.default/lock") = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGSEGV, {SIG_DFL}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_UNBLOCK, [SEGV], NULL, 8) = 0

tgkill(11033, 11033, SIGSEGV)           = 0

--- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

Process 11033 detache

```

schlau werde ich aber nicht daraus.

----------

## toralf

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Ich denke auch...
> 
> Ich habe die letzte Version von net-www/netscape-flash-7.0.61 installiert. Was tun, wenn das Flash-Zeug bei Euch sauber funktioniert?
> 
> Ansonsten laufen andere Flash-Seiten korrekt.

 Ich habe netscape-flash nicht emerged und flash wird bei mir im firefox trotzdem angezeigt.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *SvenFischer wrote:*   Ich denke auch...
> 
> Ich habe die letzte Version von net-www/netscape-flash-7.0.61 installiert. Was tun, wenn das Flash-Zeug bei Euch sauber funktioniert?
> 
> Ansonsten laufen andere Flash-Seiten korrekt. Ich habe netscape-flash nicht emerged und flash wird bei mir im firefox trotzdem angezeigt.

 

Dann wirst du aber doch ein anderes Flash emerged haben!?

----------

## SvenFischer

Also wenn ich netscape-flash deinstalliere, dann hab ich es natürlich nicht mehr in konqueror und Firefox. Dann funktioniert auch der Aufruf der Seite, aber ich sehe dann ja quasi auch nichts mehr. Scheint ein Fehler in Flash zu sein, dagegen sind wir machtlos und hoffen auf die Version 7.5 oder so...

----------

## SvenFischer

Nach neuerlichem installieren von netscape-flash funktioniert es unter FF, aber der Konqueror stürzt noch immer ab. Verrückt oder normal, is egal jetzt.

----------

